# tree stand for sell



## hunter9 (Dec 16, 2008)

tree stand for sell hang on style it also comes with a 20 ft climbing stick vary nice stand if you ask me i'm selling it to help for a tripod stand
asking $60.00 for the stand 20ft stick and all the straps and the seat too


----------



## hunter9 (Dec 16, 2008)

no shiping pic up only!! its to big for me to ship it

i live in INDIANA


----------

